# Yellow tires



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Anyone found tires that match the yellow graphics of a 2007 CR-1 Pro frame? I was thinking that the michelin pro 3 race yellow flash might match, but since I have never seen the tire and my LBS does not stock it, I cant really be sure since picture color can be deceiving. Any input would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Pbrink (Jul 9, 2008)

I run Vredestein Fortezza TriComps on my 2008 Speedster S40. They're a great ride and a good color of yellow.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

I believe yellow flash are a neon greenish color. The other yellow or the conti-GP4000 may work


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

WhyRun said:


> I believe yellow flash are a neon greenish color. The other yellow or the conti-GP4000 may work


I tried the conti-GP4000 in the new yellow color but it still clashed. I'm going to take a look at the Vredestein tires "Pbrink" recommended if those dont work I will just stick to black tires. Its a shame too if I have to go back to black tires since I really wanted a bling machine...:thumbsup:


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry, there is a standard yellow PR3 tire, its just not the Yellow Flash. To this day I still don't know why they call it Yellow, because its a neon green color.

here's a picture, easiest one i could find, definitely not the best price, i think ProBikeKit has a huge sale on Michelin tires right now.

http://www.slanecycles.com/michelin-pro-race-3-yellow-700x23-p-2714.html?currency=USD


----------

